# Tales of Parker



## Kenpobldr (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi All,

I recently read the book "Striking Thoughts" that was a collection of quotes from Bruce Lee or interpertations from others that new him. I began to think of some of the stories that my instuctor has told me of his experiences in training with SGM Parker and wonder if anyone has published a book with either quotes, thoughts or humerous tales of SGM Parker. 

I was also wondering if any of the 1st generations would be willing to share some of those stories here.


----------



## Ray (Oct 17, 2005)

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you, I will spend some time there.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html


Great Site..I enjoyed reading the things there and Thank-you for sharing the 
address with us..


----------

